# Constant Velocity Joint



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a constant velocity joint for a 2003 ford f-250. I dont want to get it from ford because it is almost $300. I called a place where I get stuff for dealer price and they cant get one all they can get is a rebuild kit and it isnt even the right one.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

If it was me Id spend the extra few bucks and buy the ford unit. When it come to anything like that Im a firm believer in using factory part, theres cheap aftermarket stuff out there but when you think about it do you want China handling propulsion? JMO


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya thats true lol. good point there bud lol.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

we go to a place called Powertrain for all of our stuff like that. Its here in Indiana, but I'm sure you guys would have something like it up there. If you talk to a couple of mechanic shops and ask where they get their driveshafts redone and rear ends you might be able to find something.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

alright brothanks a lot i know a place now that i think about it.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

I just had the pass side cv joint replaced about $300 installed. New dust sheild for the axle end and all with Ford parts.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Where do you guys have CV joints at?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

yamaguy;518613 said:


> Where do you guys have CV joints at?


Usually on the driveshaft also known as double cardan joints basically two u-joints stuck together with a carrier in between.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

festerw;518663 said:


> Usually on the driveshaft also known as double cardan joints basically two u-joints stuck together with a carrier in between.


Yea there double cardian joints, not cv! I also hear guys calling the axle u-joints cv's... silly rookies!


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

on the driveshaft that goes from the transfer case to the front axle they are called Constant Velecity Joint. There is something fancy about them. Not exactly sure what but there is a Ball of some sort in there.

I'm slight inebriated...sorry if it doesn't make sense


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

If we have the time we use these guys http://www.mountaindriveline.com/index.html If emergency we use local powertrain but mountain has great stuff.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

snowman2025;518886 said:


> on the driveshaft that goes from the transfer case to the front axle they are called Constant Velecity Joint. There is something fancy about them. Not exactly sure what but there is a Ball of some sort in there.
> 
> I'm slight inebriated...sorry if it doesn't make sense


no snow in the near future I guess lol
Yeah my 01 F150 7700 is a strange beast. It has cv's but a heavier duty suspension.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

AbsoluteH&L;519105 said:


> no snow in the near future I guess lol
> Yeah my 01 F150 7700 is a strange beast. It has cv's but a heavier duty suspension.


yea...the last 3 snows they said were coming they predicted 6 - 12 inches and we ended up getting a whopping dusting......so not much hope held out for the future here.

So anyway, I know on my dads 99 F-550 the front driveshaft was a constant velocity joint, not a regular u-joint


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey snowman2025 it isnt a cv joint,alot of people call them that but there not.Its just eaiser than calling them by there real name.

We just got the whole front drive shaft for your dads 550 from ford.
If I remember right it wasnt to bad of a deal to just buy the whole shaft insted of just the joints.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try a medium duty truck parts place. Most carry the drive train parts or can get them for about 2/3's of what a dealer would charge.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

fernalddude;518904 said:


> If we have the time we use these guys http://www.mountaindriveline.com/index.html If emergency we use local powertrain but mountain has great stuff.


how long does it normally take top have a custom one made???? I am seriously thinking about having them do one for me.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

So it was just a double cardigan joint, my bad.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Do you have a fleet pride in IN?


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

havent heard of them


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Eatm they have lots of stuff on the self just give them a call


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Dstosh;520251 said:


> Do you have a fleet pride in IN?


fleet pride is only way too go for driveline stuff !!!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

CLARKSVILLE

5305 HIGHWAY 31 EAST
47129


8:00am-5:30pm Mon-Fri
8:00am-12:00pm Sat.

800.888.7278
Truck Parts Specialist
Trailer Parts Specialist
Transmission/Differential
FleetCare Drive-In
Machine Shop
Hydraulic Parts/Service
Driveline Service
SPL Certified Driveline Service
Tank Repair
Spring & Suspension Service
Spanish Speaking Employees


Anywhere near you?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i dont think it is anywhere near me lol but i will give them a call.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

yea..that is about 3 hours away from me.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

With most CV problems they just need cleaned and put back together with new grease and boots. I have read that they are truly a life time part and never really wear out. They most times do not fail, they just freeze up, because of boot failure that lets water and crud in.
Try going to a bigger library and reading up on it in a professional repair manual. It may be worth it to spend an hour reading and an hour doing to save $300.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Its not a CV joint that he has, its a double cardigan.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A double cardigan you should be able to replace the two U -joints and the spring between them. My Bronco II had the same setup, been there, done it. Unless the holder is toast you should be able to replace the joints. I am all about doing it the cheapest way possible.
Like I said before, go to Truck Part Dealers for drive line parts. Spicer, Danna, Sterling is available through them at 2/3's the price of a dealer. Plus, they want for your business.
Go there after a major snow event and you will see a lot of guys just like us getting parts.
Try to take your old parts with you, sometimes the computer is wrong on what is called for.


----------

